# Work Permit for Me



## hope_germany (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Friends, 

I have been working in Germany under a limited contract for 3 years which is due to complete. Meanwhile my wife has got an unlimited contract from a company and she has started work and also got herself a blue card. 
Can I after my current contract expires stay in Germany on my wife's visa and also get a workpermit based on blue card of my wife ?

require your advice !

Thanks in adavance


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Ask at your local Ausländeramt whether you can stay on as dependent of your wife and what the procedures/formalities are for that.


----------



## hope_germany (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear beppi, 

Thats always the option but I just wanted to know if that is principally possible and do we have any such similar case before i go to the ausländeramt.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, if you prefer replies from strangers on the Internet, rather than asking experts whose job it is to answer such questions, then wait for more postings on this forum!
In that case, I don't think I can or want to help you further.


----------



## hope_germany (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear Beppi ,

No offences to you. I will do what you have said. I just trying my luck who may say this. But your right I should always refer to experts than to strangers. It just to see if there is some synergy.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

As your wife is a blue card holder you can legally stay in Germany after your contract is finished. If you wish to work, you must obtain another work visa, but your local 'burgeramt' will confirm this.


----------



## hope_germany (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear Friends ,

I just wrote an email to local rathaus since they did not have termine to speak to me. What I received an answer from them is , in case I wish to continue to stay in germany my current company should give a local contract or I should be able to find another job within my visa date expires. Then they would grant me visa. Also if I am not able to get any job within my visa expiry date then they might give me a time of 2-3 months maximum to search job as fiktionbescheinigung. Also whether I would be given a family visa based on my wife is what they would decide only few weeks before the expiry date of my visa.

It is difficult to understand this because I read somewhere that under blue card norms spouse can also work in germany . Can anyone throw some light on this.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also read that as well, but it mentioned relatives rather than spouses which seems rather a lot to me. So I have my doubts about that claim as well. 

_Can relatives of the EU blue card owners work without limits in Germany?
Relatives of the owners of the EU blue card can work without delay and without limits in Germany. _
from:
Eu Blue Card


----------



## hope_germany (Jul 26, 2013)

Dear James3214,

Can we get confirmation about this from someone. Because it will help me a lot in my decisions.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

hope_germany said:


> Dear James3214,
> 
> Can we get confirmation about this from someone. Because it will help me a lot in my decisions.


As it is your 'Aüslanderbehörde' that will be making the decision, I think it is best that you ring them up or go down there and explain your situation. Unfortunately, what ever we find on the internet probably won't make a difference to the decisions they take.


----------

